# Being induced on thursday!!!



## Jude76 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi everyone!
Nearly there now,being induced on thursday,i'll be exactly 38 wks.Very excited and very nervous!
I was just wondering if any of the ladies on here who have been induced could tell me how long i will have to stay in hospital for after the birth.Also how long the labour lasted,i've heard it can take several days 
Obviously i know it depends on whether i have to have a caesarean or not.
I just HATE hospitals and want to get out as soon as possible!!!


----------



## Steff (Mar 4, 2012)

Oh wow Jude how exciting for you, I hope it all goes well during labour x. X sorry I can't advise on your question however

Best of luck xx


----------



## margie (Mar 4, 2012)

Good Luck Jude - sorry I can't help with your question - but I know that quite a few of the ladies have posted about being induced, hopefully a few of them will see your post and give you an answer.


----------



## allana (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi Jude,

 I was induced on the Thursday went in at 8am and had my little girl the next day, Friday at 11.19. Then I got to go home on the Saturday evening.

Best of luck with everything! Xxxxx


----------



## allana (Mar 4, 2012)

11.19pm I should say!


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 4, 2012)

Good luck Jude !!   I have got 2 kids but nar nowt a boot wat ya on a boot !  Will keep fingers crossed for thurs


----------



## Medusa (Mar 4, 2012)

hi first of all i wish you all the best with the coming birth, i have been through it twice both times i stayed in after the birth for a few days, the first induction i was in for a day before he was born but you may well be more ready for it than i was as with my second i was already well on my way.... some babies born at 38 weeks anyway, personally i would stay in for as long as you but thats just my preference....


----------



## Ellie Jones (Mar 4, 2012)

It really depends..

I was induced for my 2 youngest,  Both times I was induced late evening on the first it all started quite quickly and I was taken to the labour room before breakfast but didn't have my son until early afternoon,  my second same procedure started the induction late evening, but had my breakfast, then it got to mid morning they debated whether to try again with induction...  One of my husbands work wife was also in due to extreme morning sickness, so nattering with her when my waters broke...  By the time I got to the labour ward strong contractions, and I had an argument with the midwife, refusing to get on the bed until I had a whiff of Gas and Air first 

It was different in my day, the expected you to stay in for 12 days..


----------



## clashann (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi, the baby will have to stay in hospital for 24 hours after the birth. That is standard practice with babies born to diabetic mums.
On my induction I discharged myself once my little one was given the all clear as like you, I hate being in hospital  and on my emergency c section, my hospitals policy was to keep you in for at least 48 hours post op.

Hope that helps and best of luck


----------



## PhoebeC (Mar 5, 2012)

I was induced Thursday morning and had her friday night, 36 hours, so not quick.
I was quite poorly so it was hell. But if your okay then you should still be able to move about and pass the time.

I had pre-eclampsia at 34 weeks so they had to get her out (fast) lol.

I was kept in a week after the birth due to my blood pressure and blood sugars.

And Jemima was in for another week after me.

Hope all goes okay.

xx


----------



## chattygirl197811 (Mar 5, 2012)

All the very best, wishing you a speedy and uncomplicated birth! x


----------



## rachelha (Mar 5, 2012)

They started trying to induce me Wed lunchtime and Nathan arrived Friday lunchtime.  It took over 24 hours for anything to start happening but then it all went pretty quickly, although I did end up having a c-section.  That meant I was in for 5 nights afterwards.  

Fingers crossed your birth is as quick and undramatic as possible.


----------



## Monkey (Mar 5, 2012)

Good luck! Echo whatever else has said really - it's a bit of a piece of string question! 

I went in 8.30am on Tuesday, induction started at 11am, and C was born the next morning at 7.13am. So that's about 20hrs - that included one lot of prostin, waters being broken, synctocinon due to contractions not doing much, fully dilating, pushing for two hours and him eventually arriving by c-section. Quick, for a first time labour at 38w. 

We stayed in til Sat lunchtime - partly c-section, partly to make sure his blood sugar was stable and get breastfeeding well established.


----------



## gail1 (Mar 5, 2012)

just wanna wish you lots of luck keep us posted when you can


----------



## RuthieG (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi Jude

Like everyone else I just want to wish you every luck and best wish possible for this week. You must be so excited/scared/nervous!

It would be great for all us expectant mums who are a good while off the actual birth yet to hear how you get on (when you are able to update) and of course to hear about the new bundle of joy.

Do you know whether you are having a boy or girl or is it a surprise?

Best wishes for you 

Ruthie


----------



## RuthieG (Mar 5, 2012)

Jude

I just noticed you are in Manchester too. Where are you giving birth? I can't wait to hear your experience after. Good luck again!


----------



## Jude76 (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your advice and kind words
Ruthie we're expecting a boy and i'll be giving birth in North Manchester General.Fingers crossed there'll be a bed as last week a nearby maternity unit closed down and all the services have been moved to my local hospital.
Me and the hubby are going to go mad if they say we have to go to another hospital as the nearest one is quite a long way away and neither of us drive!
Anyway i'll try to keep you all posted & thanks again for all your lovely words xxx


----------



## Twitchy (Mar 5, 2012)

Figuring you've probably 'got' the 'piece of string' aspect by now lol, but here's one tip I would share that noone will tell you before!  Just in case you do need a C section, get a pair or two of the really hideous looking 'mesh' big knickers that the nct etc sell - they look evil but are actually the most comfy thing if you've had to have a section.    I'd also say if you do end up being told you need a section please don't panic - it honestly isn't as bad as you might think - I had two 'semi elective emergency' sections & the docs / staff were wonderful & helped to make it still a very amazing, wonderful experience - the main thing is you will be focussed on your beautiful baby, rather than how they emerged.  Recovery can be a bit frustrating but if you do end up going that way just try & take it easy, it's easy to overdo things & end up needing longer to recover...but hopefully all this is irrelevant & you'll have a lovely, natural & swift birth - all the best! xx


----------



## teapot8910 (Mar 6, 2012)

Hope everything goes okay for you both, not long now!  xxx


----------

